# Leamington Area Residents



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Holy Twisted Trees Batman!!! Maxtor, let me tell you from a first hand view that it ripped the part of Leamington Down from Seacliff Park all the way to the Hillman Marsh!! Erie Glen Golf Course...maybe next year...totaled!! My sister had a tree tossed onto the roof of her house and the park was destroyed!! There was a new Restaurant just down the road from the junction of Erie St. S and Old Highway 18 (now HWY#20) in a new strip mall/plaza type thing called Shoeless Joes that got demolished As well!! Also the old town tourist landmark, Burgess's Ice cream & Foot long hot dogs was pretty much totalled too!! I will try to figure out how to post some pic of the devastation soon.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Damage was pretty severe - I heard they were rating it as a F2 now. Glad no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

SuphanXP said:


> Holy Twisted Trees Batman!!! Maxtor, let me tell you from a first hand view that it ripped the part of Leamington Down from Seacliff Park all the way to the Hillman Marsh!! Erie Glen Golf Course...maybe next year...totaled!! My sister had a tree tossed onto the roof of her house and the park was destroyed!! There was a new Restaurant just down the road from the junction of Erie St. S and Old Highway 18 (now HWY#20) in a new strip mall/plaza type thing called Shoeless Joes that got demolished As well!! Also the old town tourist landmark, Burgess's Ice cream & Foot long hot dogs was pretty much totalled too!! I will try to figure out how to post some pic of the devastation soon.


Update:

The Burgess's Hotdog/ice cream shop is all good!! But the damage is pretty bad, seacliff park was the worst from what I saw today.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

hey suphan, dartondude ( who is the one that shoots with me all the time) He's been down there since Sunday afternoon. He's part of the emergency spill team and they're there doing cleanup. He was telling me it's a real mess down there. 

We stopped by that area real quick when we left Kingsville shoot Sunday morning and I couldn't believe the damage.


----------

